# adding -ig



## Setwale_Charm

I am wondering whether the final vowels of words ending in a vowel are reduced when the suffix - ig (until, up to) is attached to it?
_until Wednesday- szerda - szerda*ig*_
_until Monday - hétfö - hétfö*ig*_


----------



## cajzl

hétfő (*ő* is long!) - hétf*ő*ig
szerda - szerd*á*ig
most (now) - mostan*á*ig (till now)

 _the short vowels *o*, *ö* are never final vowels in Hungarian _


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks for the hint.
 But, God, where does this "-ána" comes from in mostanáig???


----------



## cajzl

now - most or mostan
till now - mostanig, mostanáig maybe also mostig


----------



## Setwale_Charm

More or less clear, thank you, cajzl.


----------



## muguete

*now= most* 

 "mostan" - That is rarely used and only in the language of lower classes of the society and it's not correct grammatically. Although one can see it in literary work as a result of poetic licence.

*till now= mostanáig*

There are no such words as "mostig" and "mostanig", so DO NOT use them!!!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you, muguete.


----------



## cajzl

> There are no such words as "mostig" and "mostanig", ...


You certainly must know it better, but ...

The Hungarian websites are full of *"mostanig"* (e.g. _Krisztus korától mostanig_).

The form *"mostig"* is very rare, but it exists as well, e.g.

_Az idő - ha van -_
_tágul-görbül, mint a tér:_
_mosttól *mostig* tart._

(The time - if it exists - extends-curves like the space: it lasts from now till now.)

*"mostan" *is also very frequent.

There is also an adjective *"mostani"*:

_Szereted a *mostani* zenét?_


----------

